# Peanut Butter Crunch French Toast



## middie (May 3, 2005)

*Peanut Butter Crunch French Toast*
Recipe created by Brandt Evans,
Executive Chef and Owner of Blue Canyon Kitchen * Tavern,
8960 Wilcox Dr., Twinsburg, Ohio 44087 

Serving for 8

16 slices of Texas toast
4 whole eggs, lightly beaten
½ c. heavy whipping cream
1 t. cinnamon
1 t. nutmeg
1 c Peanut Butter
1 t. butter
2 c. crushed corn flakes
1 pint raspberries
1 pint blueberries
1 pint strawberries
1 c. granulated sugar


Whip eggs with heavy cream with spices in mixing bowl. Take peanut butter and spread desired amount between two slices of Texas toast. Place Texas toast in egg mixture and soak for a minute or so then place in crushed corn flakes. 

In a non-stick pan or griddle, melt a teaspoon of butter and place Texas toast in. Cook so that each side is a nice golden brown. 

In a separate saucepan, take half of the fruit and the granulated sugar and simmer for 15 minutes on medium heat. Place through a strainer and add the rest of the fruit in the syrup mixture. Reserve a few of each of the berries to decorate the plate with. 

To plate the Peanut Butter French Toast, put a piece of the Texas toast in the middle of the plate, pour the berry syrup over the top of the French toast. Top with a strawberry and sprinkle the reserved blueberries and raspberries over the top.

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## PA Baker (May 3, 2005)

This sounds really good, middie, thanks!

Is it what you're asking for on Mother's Day?


----------



## middie (May 3, 2005)

i thought it sounded really good too when i saw it on t.v. this morning. i COULD ask for it but i won't get it lol. mainly because i think i have to be at work at 6 a.m. sunday and he's not getting up that early to make it for me lol. and i don't know if he has anything planned for dinner yet or not. but this is something i'll be making for myself lol.


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

This would be so fun for a birthday breakfast for my son - 
thanks Middie!

(cutting, pasting....)


----------



## middie (May 18, 2005)

i hope everyone likes it jkath


----------

